# Andrewville's San Antonio Photos



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

*I WILL BE ADDING PICTURES SO LOOK AT EACH PAGE*










*The downtown skyline. Very small for a city of it's size but the vibrancy of downtown makes up for buildings*









*The building under construction in the background is The Grand Hyatt.*









*Looking at part of downtown with the Tower of Americas, U/C Grand Hyatt and the Mariott Hotel.*









*Looking down Houston Street*









*The Alamo and the Emily Morgan Hotel*









*The Hippolito Garcia Courthouse*









*One of the beautiful street signs*









*The now defunct Lone Star Beer Brewery*









*The "Barrio." Barrio is the Spanish word for "hood". Not the richest side of town.*









*A house in the Barrio*









*Mexican Imports!*









*Snacks from Mexico*









*Blankets for sale*









*Mexican Dresses*









*Cowboy Hats for Everyone!*









*The famous River Walk - Paseo del Rio in Spanish. Restaurants and clubs line the river.*









*Another shot of the River Walk*









*Riverwalk restaurant umbrellas*









*Stairway to the River Walk which is one-story below street level. Landry's Seafood.*









*SBC Phone*









*Burrito Restaurant. Unfortunately Closed Down.*









*The Tower of Americas. Built for the Hemisfair (World Fair) of 1968.*









*Aztec looking statue and the Tower*









*A view of downtown San Antonio from the tower*









*A part of downtown in detail*









*Road leading out of downtown*









*The San Antonio Institute of Mexico*









*Note: San Antonio is among the top 10 fattest cities in the United States*









*The San Antonio Municipal Auditorium*









*The only building of significant height under construction downtown - The Grand Hyatt*









*Market Square*









*Mission Concepcion*









*Inside Mission Concepcion*









*Mission Espada*









*Mission San Juan*









*Tiendita 1 (A religious store) *









*Tiendita 2 (Grocery/Home Goods shop)*









*La Villita*









*I noticed this religious figurine embedded in a wall in La Villita*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

nice thread of your own, pal.. huh?
looks very attractive for tourists.. thanx for sharing.!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Mussoda said:


> nice thread of your own, pal.. huh?
> looks very attractive for tourists.. thanx for sharing.!


Thank you! This is probably my first picture thread since joining SSC. I've seen so many other people's picture threads and thought I should finally contribute something myself.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

EDIT


----------



## bhagavadgita (Sep 1, 2005)

Great city. How long have you lived there?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you! 

I have been here for 5 months.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Wonderful photos!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

the riverwalk looks nice.... but aren't there many moscitos?


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful city and great pictures!!!


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey people in Monterrey Mx. love going to SA. i was just there 2 days ago, there is a sistership between the 2 cities, note the red structure in downtown , was a gift from MTY, (we have one same here in top of the hill) and now we have our own version of paseo del rio, (u can check it in the


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey people in Monterrey Mx. love going to SA. i was just there 2 days ago, there is a sistership between the 2 cities, note the red structure in downtown , was a gift from MTY, (we have one same here in top of the hill) and now we have our own version of paseo del rio, (u can check it in the Monterrey forum)


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

jetmty1 said:


> the red structure in downtown , was a gift from MTY, (we have one same here in top of the hill)



I know what you are talking about!
This is a gift from Monterrey:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

fettekatz said:


> the riverwalk looks nice.... but aren't there many moscitos?


Surprisingly no. When you go down around the river, it always seems cooler than street level. Better efforts to keep the water sanitary have also helped keep the mosquito population down.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

good pics


----------



## RadioFan (Dec 5, 2005)

The river walk Paseo del Rio reminds me of the stream Cheonggyecheon in Seoul...


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*San Antonio.... (More pics by, local, photographers)*

*Farewell! *

*NO PICS!*​


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

forumers posting pics in your thread should be taken as a compliment 

nice pics by the way


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

Andrewville said:


> Thank you for the extra photos....
> 
> However... Not to be rude, you kind of hijacked my thread!! Can you edit and delete the photos if you don't mind.. lol.


:? *OK!... It's Done. *


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

The river walk , downtown and The Alamo look interesting , worth visiting.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

*San Antonio Suburbia:*


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

S.A. is very mexican I c


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> S.A. is very mexican I c


Si, un poquito como Mexico jeje.

Pero tu puedes encontrar culturas diferentes tambien como alemán. En el norte del ciudad, habia muchas personas nuevas que venian de Alemania.

Pero ahora, no puedes saber si ellos tienen ascendencia de Alemania ademas el apellido.


----------



## dios tanatos (Jun 13, 2006)

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> S.A. is very mexican I c


No, it's not. San Antonio is a Chicano city. Mexican & Chicano are not the same thing. When a Pocho goes to Mexico you don't call him Mexican, do you? (You call him "Pocho cabrón"...):banana:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Bump! I'm greedy for feedback.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

*Bass Pro Shops San Antonio*

*Today, I went to the San Antonio Bass Pro Shop. It was very big & interesting!*


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice skyline indeed









I love this , especially


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks! The Riverwalk is lovely huh!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

The Riverwalk looks beautiful! I might visit this city some time this year...


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Nice pictures, thanks for sharing!_


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Ralphkke said:


> _Nice pictures, thanks for sharing!_


Your welcome! Thanks for checking out my thread!

I will continue to update it as I live here.


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

Andrewville said:


> *Note: San Antonio is among the top 10 fattest cities in the United States*


Oooo, no offense but that was a little rude. I mean, how would you feel if you were that woman and you knew someone said that on the internet?

Get pics by the way! I love the suburbia ones!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

kevin_wk said:


> Oooo, no offense but that was a little rude. I mean, how would you feel if you were that woman and you knew someone said that on the internet?
> 
> Get pics by the way! I love the suburbia ones!


She shouldn't let herself get that fat.

Thank you!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like a realy nice city, like the river walk! Great city!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, Andrewville 
this thread moved here this forum? nice.
and thanx for updates! very interesting and stimulate me.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Mussoda said:


> Hi, Andrewville
> this thread moved here this forum? nice.
> and thanx for updates! very interesting and stimulate me.


Your welcome!

감사함니다!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

*Skyline, Sunset Station (historical district)*


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Some beautiful architecture and streetscapes there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

*San Antonio Rodeo 2008*


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

*Gigante Flea Market (it's huge...the building used to be a Wal-Mart)*


----------



## ManRegio (Jul 6, 2005)

Like jetmty said. People from my city love going to SA. Indeed, it's my favorite Texan City. I use to drive to SA once every two or three months. I love the city, and i think its the most habitable city from Texas, not to small and not to sprawled like Houston. SA is just perfect.


----------



## SPQR (Aug 25, 2007)

Indeed, I remember going to six flags or sea world, it's been years, I should go sometime, it's only a 4 hour drive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics Andrewville! Really nice work :cheers:
Thanks kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Ricardo 0_o said:


> Indeed, I remember going to six flags or sea world, it's been years, I should go sometime, it's only a 4 hour drive.


You are more than welcome here!
It's changed a lot, it's a much larger city.
Especially if you're coming for shopping or entertainment.





christos-greece said:


> Andrewville i found this pic on flickr


I can't see it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Strange :weird:
Few weeks ago was O.K. Anyway, that's it:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Ahh wonderful photo! I've taken several pictures from that spot.

By the way, the building in the foreground of that picture is now complete!
It opened a few weeks ago.


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

Andrewville said:


> *Bass Pro Shops San Antonio*
> 
> *Today, I went to the San Antonio Bass Pro Shop. It was very big & interesting!*


oh yeah!!

last december i visit this store, is nice!...my family and me really like it, also the "truchas" and the dried animals...animales disecados jejeje.


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry watching well your pictures, this wasn't the exactly store i visited....the one i visited is closer to a ross...or something like that, in a rich hood...i think so, but the zone is new.

i will save this link on my favorites, waiting for new pictures.

thks u andrew


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

pedro_auriazul said:


> sorry watching well your pictures, this wasn't the exactly store i visited....the one i visited is closer to a ross...or something like that, in a rich hood...i think so, but the zone is new.
> 
> i will save this link on my favorites, waiting for new pictures.
> 
> thks u andrew


Solamente tenemos 1 Bass Pro Shops en San Antonio.
Eso es cerca de un Ross!

Gracias! Voy a poner fotos nuevos si tengo tiempo.


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

ACTUALIZANDO EL TEMA, QUE ENVIDIA TE TENGO "AUDIOMUSE" DE QUE VIVAS EN S.A.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

San Antonio was/is my favorit city in middle-west U.S.

More pics please Audiomuse :cheers:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

My Country Fried Steak lunch


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics Audiomuse ^^ :cheers: really great kay:


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

I especially like the riverwalk, nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, the riverwalk its just great


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

Come on... we need MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE pics...


----------

